# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  tomate hibrido dominator enfermedad en semilleros

## Juan lira

2013-11-15 11.47.25.jpg2013-11-15 11.47.25.jpg2013-11-15 11.47.09.jpg2013-11-15 11.47.32.jpgbuenas noches amigos del foro soy nuevo por aqui y nesecito ayuda  tengo 1500 plantulas de tomate hibrido dominator tienen 20 dias de germinadas resulta q en la primera semana de haber germinado las plantulas me ataco el pulgon blanco yo le aplique ,  un insectisida pirtroide y se desaparecio la plaga a la semana siguiente les aplique humus de lombriz y todo estaba perfecto hasta la tercera semana q les aplique fertilizantes organicos y la plantulas se pusieron amarillas a los 3 dias me di cuenta q fue por una sobre dosis resulta q ahora las plantulas estan moradas y dobladas hacia abajo y no crecen , de esas mismas plantulas la mitad ya estan verdes y mucho mas grandes q la otra mitad ahora mis dudas son si mi problema es por deficiencia de fosforo? o por el sol q le da directamente? por q la otra mitad no le entra sol y estan perfectas y esta mitad si le entra sol  ? q puedo hacer ? graciasTemas similares: Ayuda para identificar esta enfermedad en Zapallo (variedad Carga) Artículo: JNC propone plan de mitigación de enfermedad de la roya que afecta a sembríos de café Cultivo de tomate dominator Biofertil sac : Maíz híbrido Gran Dorado ventas a nivel nacional !!! Nuevo Híbrido de Mandarina Or

----------

